# what would i get?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

what would i get with a full black and a black saddle?


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

You might get a full black or a black pied depending on the gene of the birds. I mated two grizzles and they gave my two pure Bluebar with no signs of white, so it really is a matter of what gene the bird has.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You will probably get a lot of black splashes. Or blue, depending on whether the birds are pure spread or split.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

soymi69 said:


> You might get a full black or a black pied depending on the gene of the birds. I mated two grizzles and they gave my two pure Bluebar with no signs of white, so it really is a matter of what gene the bird has.


wow bluebar!


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Black saddle = white pigeon with black wingshields?
Let us know what you get!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*pics*

It would be nice to see pics, I have been told that more often with saddles the young will favor the cock. I have seen this in fantails with total surprise they where not born saddles either one of the eggs when the hen was a full black saddle and produced many saddle young in the past, of course sadle to sadle>Kevin


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

blongboy said:


> wow bluebar!


Blue meaning BB or BC....


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

pattersonk2002 said:


> It would be nice to see pics, I have been told that more often with saddles the young will favor the cock. I have seen this in fantails with total surprise they where not born saddles either one of the eggs when the hen was a full black saddle and produced many saddle young in the past, of course sadle to sadle>Kevin


i think that true cause i breed my red cock saddle to my full white hen they both came out saddle - one red like the cock and the other i have no clue what the color would be call ...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Show use some pictures! We love pictures!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Show use some pictures! We love pictures!


i'll show picture here when i can take some ...my sister too my camera to school to day, so when i have time it'll be posted up here


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sounds good!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Saddles shouldn't be sex-linked in any way, so it's by chance that they favor one bird or the other. Saddle birds are made up of more than one pied gene, so it can be difficult to get perfect saddles, unless you breed saddle to saddle. Even then mismarks are possible. I have gotten a nearly perfect saddle from two normal birds, just a little bit of pied markings. So anything is possible if the right genes are there.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

so what would you call the grayish looking one?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Sooty/faded*

* The bird that you call grayish is realy a red bar carring sooty and is also carring Faded or Milky I believe it is carring the faded gene.The only way to be sure would be to test breed the parents to a blue bars. The faded gene could be comming from the white hen* GEORGE


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

george simon said:


> * The bird that you call grayish is realy a red bar carring sooty and is also carring Faded or Milky I believe it is carring the faded gene.The only way to be sure would be to test breed the parents to a blue bars. The faded gene could comming from the white hen* GEORGE


so you are saying that it will be a red bar right?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice looking youngsters you have there. Thanks for posting the pictures!

I'm not a genetics color guy so I will stick with George's comment.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

blongboy said:


> so you are saying that it will be a red bar right?


It would be called a Sooty Saddle...I think....


----------



## zeroc2k (Jul 5, 2009)

george simon said:


> * The bird that you call grayish is realy a red bar carring sooty and is also carring Faded or Milky I believe it is carring the faded gene.The only way to be sure would be to test breed the parents to a blue bars. The faded gene could comming from the white hen* GEORGE


I have white cock and red bar hen, theirs babies look like the birds from the pictures.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

zeroc2k said:


> I have white cock and red bar hen, theirs babies look like the birds from the pictures.


is it out saddle too ..or no ....any picture i can see


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

LOVE the strawberry (sooty ash-red) bird!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Saddle Homer Usa Club*

*I am a member of the Saddle homer club, if you would like to see some very marked Saddles go to http://www.saddlehomersusa.com there you will see some show quailty birds. Those that may be intrested in joining are welcome.* GEORGE


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

george simon said:


> *I am a member of the Saddle homer club, if you would like to seesome very marked saddles go to http://www.saddlehomersusa.com there you will see some show quailty birds. those that may be intrested in joining are welcome.* GEORGE


wow there very nice birds


----------

